# Hand grinder max £50



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

With a max budget of £50 is the porlex still the go to?

Worth the extra few £ over the Hario?

This will just be for occasional/work use mostly for French press/v60. so doesn't need to be overly fancy.

If I get the porlex is it better to get the tall version?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

TomHughes said:


> With a max budget of £50 is the porlex still the go to?
> Worth the extra few £ over the Hario?
> This will just be for occasional/work use mostly for French press/v60. so doesn't need to be overly fancy.
> If I get the porlex is it better to get the tall version?


I think so. Wouldn't want to use mine everyday but the mini is great for travel and work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you seen the new Hario Slim Pro? Sturdier handle, centralised outer burr. RRP is £60 but I've seen it cheaper at Horsham & Colonna.

The plastic Slim & Porlex are pretty comparable, the Slim can take longer to grind fine doses as the access to the burrs is a bit tight, with a shelf where beans can sit, rather than drop straight into the burrs.

I only have the old, hex shaft Porlex tall, you have to watch the handle doesn't slip off mid grind, but the new ones have a new connection. I can't imagine ever attempting to grind the tall at full bean capacity (or, anything over 20g), so if you want to save a few £ the small version should be fine.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

This badger?

Seems to tick the boxes thanks! 
https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/hario-mini-slim-silver-coffee-grinder-p-75942.html?lgw_code=11806-75942&gclid=CjwKCAiAjrXxBRAPEiwAiM3DQu8wuJm5IJ7KTjeq3vioPRX6gkCBBGI4JsZoFB9PBfHWrjb9oallRRoCYYgQAvD_BwE


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> This badger?
> 
> Seems to tick the boxes thanks!
> https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/hario-mini-slim-silver-coffee-grinder-p-75942.html?lgw_code=11806-75942&gclid=CjwKCAiAjrXxBRAPEiwAiM3DQu8wuJm5IJ7KTjeq3vioPRX6gkCBBGI4JsZoFB9PBfHWrjb9oallRRoCYYgQAvD_BwE


 Yes, that's it.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a porlex mini only used a handful of times. Sure I can let it go for not v much if it helps.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenJohnMiller (Dec 29, 2010)

I own both a Hario and a Porlex hand grinder. While I wouldn't want to use them every day, they are truly great for travelling. If you come into a bit of spare cash one day and want to buy a fabulous hand grinder, I'd highly recommend anything by Knock. I own one of their originals (Knock Haus) and it's still going strong. It's like a trusty old companion that never lets you down and I don't think I could now use anything else. Even though it is a hulking great big beast (for a hand grinder) ?


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Not sure about new Hario, but the Slim one from a few years ago had a rubbish axle. The metal was so soft that it just became round where the handle attaches after a few months of casual grinding. I have a cheap Rhino now which is not ideal at chunkier grind settings. Maybe try looking for used MBKs?


----------

